# SMF issues ...



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 12, 2009)

Just got the server, uploaded the package.

Moved on to the segment where they ask me to CHmod the files ... it seems as if it wasnt working,was using FlashFXP ... moved on to trying bulletproof ftp. I removed and reuploaded the files, seemed as if it was working (still not sure if it was done) ...

Ok, moved on to the installation. Filled in the relevant info. pressed proceed ... it brings me to a solid screen with no options and stpe being a part of the url in the bar. Didi this 2 more times, endned up at the same place. I then decided to change the step 1 to step 2. I got somewhere, it asked me to name the admin account give a password, veryfy and put an email address and the mysql password (it has none) i eneded up with an error message

"cannot connect to MY sql server database with info provided"

wtf?

help, i heard this thing was idiot proof, apparently it hasnt met me ...


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 12, 2009)

Can you connect to MySQL via the CLI?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 12, 2009)

what command line?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 12, 2009)

The MySQL command line, mysql.exe in the bin directory. If it can't connect your server is probably down, if it tells you your login isn't correct your login isn't correct.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 12, 2009)

ok, will contact my hoster


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 12, 2009)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> ok, will contact my hoster



Ah, it's not your server. In that case I'm pretty sure your logon credentials are wrong, or the server name. Your forum connects locally, try 127.0.0.1 as server address, unless the host has a separate SQL server, rtfm most likely solves that issue. If not, contacting the hoster is a decent plan.


----------



## wolf2009 (Jan 12, 2009)

any special reason for using smf over phpbb ?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 12, 2009)

none actually, well my target market is used to smf


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 12, 2009)

tried phpbb, getting a mysql error


----------

